# Would you breed this ND doe?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! Please let me know your thoughts on this doe, being as honest as possible. I know she really isn't great, but I would still love to know her pros and cons, and if you would breed her. She is ADGA registered, and has freshened twice. These pictures were taken in late July, and she kidded in mid-February. I believe she was milked 10 hours before these pictures were taken. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Who’s is the buck you plan to use? She does have some improvements needed - if you have an outstanding buck with tight elbows a good brisket linger more level rump etc you could see what she throws or breed her for pet quality or sell now as a home milker


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it depends a lot on your standards. If you've got a lot of other does who are better than her, and if breeding her will be a downgrade to the quality of animals you are able to breed, than maybe it isn't the best idea. _But, _if you she's not all that much worse than your other does and you'd be comfortable with breeding her to achieve better qualities, then there's nothing wrong with that. Am I making sense? Sometimes I can't tell.

I would say, if you do decide to breed her, breed her to the best buck you can find and be very picky about the offspring you decide to keep. Evaluate whether her negative traits are getting worse in her offspring or are they improving? If they are improving than maybe it's worth it to you to keep breeding her.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I agree with the post above me,

Personally i would not breed this doe, here are some pros and cons i see

Pros

lovely deep body
good body capacity
decent width
Pasterns look decent

Cons

Short body/neck
weak chine
topline could be more even
needs more brisket
steep rump
posty legs
small teats that kick out to the sides, makes milking a nightmare.
poor medial ligaments
back and fore udder attachments could be better
Rear udder arch is very narrow


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> I agree with the post above me,
> 
> Personally i would not breed this doe, here are some pros and cons i see
> 
> ...


I would not breed.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you all for your input!
The buck we bred her to is very nice. All her bucklings will definitely be whethered, and if she were ever to be sold I would make it very clear that she is a PET. She’s only ever had bucklings, so I can’t say for sure how any doelings would be. The buck we are using is polled, and comes from some really nice lines around here.

Dam: EOTL Diamonds are Forever
Sire: One Fine Acre Gallant

Any doelings we would get we would keep to see if they improve. She really is just a pet at our farm. Just wondering if she has any chance at being a show-quality doe. She was sold to us as a pet.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Who's is the buck you plan to use? She does have some improvements needed - if you have an outstanding buck with tight elbows a good brisket linger more level rump etc you could see what she throws or breed her for pet quality or sell now as a home milker


This is the buck we bred her to, EOTL G Jumpin Jack Flash.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like he's got a good topline on him. I hope the kids are stellar!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Looks like he's got a good topline on him. I hope the kids are stellar!


Thank you! We are excited! If she has a doe, and it turns out to be poor, we may just stop breeding her, but if she can give something better than herself with him I'm willing to keep breeding her!


----------

